# filter in concord 80 plus furnace



## hyyx632 (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe this is a just dummay question to ask. I recently purchased an old house which has condord 80 plus furnace installed. While I was going to replace the filter for it, I was not able to find where the old filter was placed. Does anyone have some idea on where the filter is located? Many thanks,


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

The filter location is less a function of the model of furnace, and more of a function of how it was installed (the installer's style or perhaps an over-riding physical constraint). 

Popular locations are in a "filter rack" right next to the furnace in the return air plenum (this may have a little skinny flip cover on it), right inside the furnace's bottom panel in the R/A section, or in a "filter grill" somewhere in the house. This is a large return air register with hinges and latches. In a mobile home style furnace (and in homes with heating systems set up similarly to a mobile home), the furnace has no return ductwork. The furnace may be installed in a small centrally located closet, and the filter is on the back of a louver in that closet door.


----------



## tdogg (Dec 12, 2008)

not a dumb question at all!!! same scenerio. same furnace. Ive looked high and low, had three other guys look too (in doubt of my own observation). no filter. Ive been told that this type of furnace was originally used in mobile homes, but not this furnace. should i alter the cold air return duct, to put a filter in it? pretty sure there's no filter here, dust is starting to accumulate. 


any suggestions??? .... any one???


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

look inside the blower chamber.


----------



## tdogg (Dec 12, 2008)

*still no luck*

cant see any thing there either


----------



## NYCtinman (Dec 5, 2008)

Check to see if you have a filter back return grille (return grille that is hinged) If not check inside the blower for what looks like a wire hanger -- this will allow for a filter not to get pulled in to the blower housing


----------

